# Holy crap! Live in KY? Save these poor fish!



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Gallon-fish-...ryZ20755QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Yikes! I don't live in KY, so can't save them, but I hope someone does!

Atleast buy the tank and give the fish to the LFS if you don't have a bigger tank to move them too.

Those people should have found a website like this one to get info from. Someone told them wrong!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

We should have a sticky for craigslist and ebay auctions xD


----------

